# (Q) Built AOSP 4.0.4 (Galaxy Nexus Toro) No Market restore?



## skylordusa1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Im a Noob but decided to take the dive into the AOSP building world. I finally got my rig setup with Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit and my building enviroment setup as well. I am able to compile a working/bootable AOSP 4.0.4 build and just recently (with some help from awesome people) got root and busybox built in. But everytime I flash my build I also flash the latest gapps (gapps-ics-20120317-signed.zip) from http://goo.im/gapps. But when I boot up the phone the apps sync'd to my google account never restore through the market. I was wondering if besides flashing the gapps zip there was something else I needed to do or add to the source before building to get the Market to restore my apps. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. Thank you in advance.


----------



## skylordusa1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow no one has had this issue with market restoring their apps on an AOSP build after flashing gapps?
This is crazy.


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had the same issue just never got an answer myself from anyone. Although I know it was an issue with devs. Just not sure what they did to correct it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

I added all of the Inverted GApps to my prebuilts and modified my make file to include them. Everything works and syncs great.


----------

